# My hi fi setup =)



## hifitim

Hi guys,Im Tim from New Zealand,im 22 and have become interested in Hi Fi over the last few years,This is my first real setup, 
Heres a bit about my system.

Denon AVR 791 receiver,
Just upgraded my Cambridge Audio Topaz 10 to the Cambridge Audio Azur 540c c.d player,
Sony ps3,
Silver Blue interconnect with wbt connectors,
50 inch Panasonic Neo Plasma,
New Zealand made Theophany Psallo Kardia speakers,
Black Diamond Racing cones under c.d player and receiver,
I bi amp my speakers also,
Kimber 4pr speaker cable.

Keen to hear your guys thoughts or any tips as im always keen to learn
Appreciate it =)
Tim


----------



## maclick

Nice setup.


----------



## Wardsweb

Nice, I didn't have anything close to that when I was 22.


----------



## david yurik

looks like no center channel??

dave


----------



## hifitim

Hi there, No i dont have a center speaker. I never saw a use for one.
cheers


----------

